# ebay and missing parcel



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've sold some items on Ebay, and just had a mail asking if a parcel had been sent, yes it was sent on 5th Nov so 2 weeks ago so I'm thinking it is missing.  I have the recipt of postage but not sure about how you go about claiming etc.  It's never happened to me before and looking on royal mail website I can't find any info. I sent another parcel at same time so now waiting on a reply to if this has been recieved.


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Luckymum,
I had this problem a while back with a parcel going missing. I offered to send the buyer the receipt (as proof of postage) so they could make a claim with the Post office. As far as I believe, as soon as you post the item (and get a receipt) that is the end of your responsibility. You can prove you posted it so the fault lies with the Post office. The buyer has to get a form from the post office to file a missing item claim. I might be wrong but that is how I dealt with my problem. I offered to help the buyer as much as I could but ultimately they had to make the claim. Make sure you keep a copy of the receipt if you send it to them.
Hope you get it sorted soon, hun.
Sarah xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you.
I found on the website it has to be missing 15 working days bfore a claim can be made, so I've informed the buyer of this and that I will send them the recipt to make a claim. I will make sure I copy the recicipt and send it recorded so know the buyer gets it and can't say they didn't


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I would be careful as even though you have proof of postage if they paid by paypal they can still claim the money back from you   unfair i know   best way is recorded delivery only about 60p more


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just in case take the money out of paypal 

I only send stuff on ebay that I can get a proof of delivery just in case.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have had parcels go missing that my mum has sent to me and the Royal Mail said that they can only deal with the sender (ie: you) and not me the potential recipient as their contract is with the sender
L


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Whenever I've had parcels go missing (from selling on eBay), as JJ1 says, it's always been me who's had to pursue it with Royal Mail.  Paypal won't automatically refund the buyer until they have proof that you've done everything to resolve the situation.  If the items only sold for a few quid then I refund straight away but if it's more then I explain to the buyer that I have proof of postage but that RM will only investigate if it's been over 2 weeks and I've never had any issue with any buyer when I've explained......

I had a terrible experience a few months ago with a buyer from France.  They bid on the item but only then kept asking questions...fair enough.  Item sold, they paid by Paypal only for a few days later for me to have email from eBay saying that it was a 3rd party who'd bid on the item....thing is, I'd already posted it by then (quick posting me !!).  Contacted eBay and Paypal to explain situation and they made a note on the account as I thought it all seemed a bit odd.  I then received a email from this same buyer saying they'd received the item but since the listing was nolonger available (because ebay had removed even though auction had finished) they wanted to see the photo to compare (what ?? )  The saga went on because they then tried claiming money back through Paypal saying item not received !

All in all it took several weeks of backwards and forwards emails and faxes for me to proove that I had posted the item, the buyer had received it (as they'd emailed and told me) and that all along they were trying to con me/eBay/Paypal by bidding on items, saying it wasn't them, receiving the goods and then claiming refunds......thankfully Paypal saw in my favour.  I didn't even really make any money because I didn't charge enough for p&p (my fault !) and the item only sold for £4.99....so I actually lost out from the sale but Paypal gave me £10 compensation for all my trouble !

I've decided to only post recorded delivery now (always posted trackable abroad) and am seriously considering stopping posting abroad as it's alot of hassle.  Actually the whole reason I've stopped selling on eBay is because of the hassle but I need to make some cash so think I'll get rid of loads of stuff and then reconsider whether I continue selling or not......

Anyway, sorry, went off on a tangent there........

Hope you sort it out
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They do try it on ..I had a woman do this the other week saying that one item was not in the package ..which I knew was a lie as I had done a checklist when I completed the parcel and I had proof of postage .. she took a few days to pay when it was paypal only which always makes me suspicious especially as she had e-mailed me a query within a few mins of it ending .. anyway after she left great big long msgs on my answerphone I sent her a msg saying I knew it was in the package and unless the package was damaged she must have it.. she must have realised she was getting nowhere and did not pursue it and then went on to buy something else from me ..so I think she was just trying it on as it was the most expensive item out of the 4 items she purchased off me .. and I had thrown in a free one for nothing ..cheeky mare ! 

Cat x


----------

